# itañol, espaliano



## gunnerstahl10

Soy un estudiante del español a mi colegio. También, aprendo el italiano con mi profesor del español. El recibió un doctorado en español y una diplomatura en italiano. He tomado seis años del español y dos años del italiano. 

Tengo muchas preguntas que me gustaría preguntarse. No creo que yo sepa decir todas las palabras que necesito decir, así que preguntaré éstas preguntas. Intentaré hacer todo lo posible.

xxx

También, cuando yo hablo con mi profesor, hay mucha "interferencia" (en vez de decir "como se dice", digo "come se dice") ¿Cuánto tiempo tomará para fijar ésto problema?

PS. Si yo hago un error, por favor, ¡Fíjelo!


----------



## mauro63

gunnerstahl10 said:


> EStudio español en el colegio y también aprendo  italiano con mi profesor del español. Él recibió un doctorado en español y una diplomatura en italiano. He tomado clases de español por seis años y dos años de italiano.
> 
> Tengo muchas preguntas que me gustaría haceros (hacer). No creo que yo sepa decir todas las palabras que necesito decir, así que haré estas preguntas. Intentaré hacer todo lo posible.
> 
> xxx
> 
> También, cuando yo hablo con mi profesor, hay mucha "interferencia" (en vez de decir "cómo se dice", digo "come se dice") ¿Cuánto tiempo me tomará para corregir este problema?
> 
> PS. Si yo hago un error, por favor, correjidlo


 
xxx 
En cuanto a la interferencia, es algo muy común que ocurra entre lenguas con ciertas similitudes. Es algo casi inevitable, por eso para alguien que hable español, el italiano o el  portugués puede resultarle extraña y  sospechosamente fácil. No te sucedería lo mismo si estuvieras estudiando ruso.


----------



## claudine2006

Estudiar dos idiomas similares al mismo tiempo puede resultar muy complicado. Tuve que dejar el estudio del portugués hasta llegar a un buen nivel de español para evitar confusión.


----------



## mauro63

Concuerdo totalmente con Claudine. Lo más difícil de combatir son los "falsos amigos" y tienes que esforzarte el doble para no confundirlos . Además es muy común cuando no recuerdas una palabra, la creación de neologismos, que a veces resultan muy graciosos ( en vez de decir ombrello, dices paracqua ( de paragua)e infinidades de incorrecciones.


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm, no estoy muy de acuerdo.
Yo aprovecho de las similitudes entre las lenguas y eso me ayuda siempre en vez de llevarme la contra.
Estudio portugués desde hace dos años y saber también el español me viene muy bien, porque la mayoría de las veces no tengo que ir al diccionario o al libro de gramática. 
Lo que a lo mejor aparece más difícil es que aprovechando de las similitudes, uno puede utilizar un cierto tipo de estructura que aparece en la L1 y transferirla en la L2, que quizás no es correcta... pero bueno: eso sólo es para personas que se acercan como diletantes o no profesionales a la lengua. Unas pocas nociones de filología, tipología y lingüística permiten estudiar  lenguas afines sin problemas.
Quién encuentra problemas, pues, mal, porque debería ser todo lo contrario.

Los falsos amigos son... un falso problema: a medida de que uno los encuentra, ya no son un misterio.
El problema radicado es, como ya he dicho, la sedimentación de la gramática interna del hablante que induce a cometer errores.


----------



## mauro63

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm, no estoy muy de acuerdo.
> Yo aprovecho de las similitudes entre las lenguas y eso me ayuda siempre en vez de llevarme la contra.
> Estudio portugués desde hace dos años y saber también el español me viene muy bien, porque la mayoría de las veces no tengo que ir al diccionario o al libro de gramática.
> Lo que a lo mejor aparece más difícil es que aprovechando de las similitudes, uno puede utilizar un cierto tipo de estructura que aparece en la L1 y transferirla en la L2, que quizás no es correcta... pero bueno: eso sólo es para personas que se acercan como diletantes o no profesionales a la lengua. Unas pocas nociones de filología, tipología y lingüística permiten estudiar lenguas afines sin problemas.
> Quién encuentra problemas, pues, mal, porque debería ser todo lo contrario..
> Los falsos amigos son... un falso problema: a medida de que uno los encuentra, ya no son un misterio.
> El problema radicado es, como ya he dicho, la sedimentación de la gramática interna del hablante que induce a cometer errores.


 
Creo que puede resultar fácil para entender, comparar, aprender pero en el momento de hablar con fluidez te aseguro que el inconsciente te traiciona más de una vez.


----------



## Jellby

mauro63 said:


> PS. Si yo hago un error, por favor, corre*g*idlo
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm, no estoy muy de acuerdo.
> Yo (me) aprovecho de las similitudes (o: aprovecho las similitudes/saco provecho de las similitudes) entre las lenguas y eso me ayuda siempre en vez de llevarme la contra (ir en contra mía/ser un obstáculo: las personas te pueden llevar la contra, las cosas no).
> Estudio portugués desde hace dos años y saber también el español me viene muy bien, porque la mayoría de las veces no tengo que ir al diccionario o al libro de gramática.
> Lo que a lo mejor aparece (parece/resulta) más difícil es que aprovechando  las similitudes, uno puede utilizar un cierto tipo de estructura que aparece en la L1 y transferirla en la L2, que quizás no es correcta... pero bueno: eso sólo es para personas que se acercan como diletantes (aficionados; "dilertantes" no es una palabra habitual en español) o no profesionales a la lengua. Unas pocas nociones de filología, tipología y lingüística permiten estudiar  lenguas afines sin problemas.
> Quien encuentra problemas, pues mal, porque debería ser todo lo contrario.
> 
> Los falsos amigos son... un falso problema: a medida  que uno los encuentra, ya no son un misterio.
> El problema radicado (??: esencial, verdadero, real, básico) es, como ya he dicho, la sedimentación de la gramática interna del hablante que induce a cometer errores.



Ciao, Sabri. Qualche correzione per te.


----------



## claudine2006

Non so, ma io preferisco parlare perfettamente (o almeno tendere alla perfezione) due lingue, piuttosto che parlarne _più o meno_ tre.


----------



## mauro63

claudine2006 said:


> Non so, ma io preferisco parlare perfettamente (o almeno tendere alla perfezione) due lingue, piuttosto che parlarne _più o meno_ tre.


 
No importa el número, hay gente que no habla bién siquiera su propio idioma. Depende también para qué uno utiliza esos idiomas-. Si eres profesora o traductora etc, concuerdo que es mejor abocarse a perfeccionar un par de idiomas en particular. Pero si lo haces como hobby, creo que puedes aprender cuantos idiomas quieras, a fin de cuentas quién te va a juzgar, siendo extranjero, si no utilizas perfectamente el idioma si ni siquiera los nativos  en su mayoría lo hablan a la perfección, al contrario , creo que es un orgullo que alguien se esfuerce por hablar tu idioma(por eso me parece fantástico este forum) y si lo haces bien,tanto mejor,si no, vale las ganas de aprender y el empeño.  
Lo importante es competir no ganar .


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> No importa el número, hay gente que no habla bién siquiera su propio idioma. Depende también para qué uno utiliza esos idiomas-. Si eres profesora o traductora etc, concuerdo que es mejor abocarse a perfeccionar un par de idiomas en particular. Pero si lo haces como hobby, creo que puedes aprender cuantos idiomas quieras, a fin de cuentas quién te va a juzgar, siendo extranjero, si no utilizas perfectamente el idioma si ni siquiera los nativos en su mayoría lo hablan a la perfección, al contrario , creo que es un orgullo que alguien se esfuerce por hablar tu idioma (por eso me parece fantástico este forum) y si lo haces bien, tanto mejor, si no, vale las ganas de aprender y el empeño.
> Lo importante es competir no ganar .


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, hay idiomas que estudio como hobby y no me importa llegar a un nivel alto....pero si se trata de estudiar idiomas en una carrera o querer ser traductora, es otra cosa...
Es verdad que hay gente que ni sabe hablar su propio idioma, espero que este forum nos sirva de algo a todos, a los que estudiamos un idioma extranjero y a los que queremos perfeccionar nuestro idioma nativo.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Non so, ma io preferisco parlare perfettamente (o almeno tendere alla perfezione) due lingue, piuttosto che parlarne _più o meno_ tre.


A riuscirci a parlarne almeno due... quasi!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> A riuscirci a parlarne almeno due... quasi!


Infatti, con tre vedo che le cose si complicano alquanto!


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Infatti, con tre vedo che le cose si complicano alquanto!


Ma è solo questione di esercizio e pratica secondo me.
Un forum, come ad es. questo, può essere un ottimo allenamento.


----------

